# boards



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

ok so im new to the forum and i know this question probly gets asked waaaaayyyy to much but i seriously need help finding a good board. this will be my 4th season and ive had one board for my first 3 seasons and its getting chipped up, scratched etc.etc.. 

kind of riding: park/carving/mabey some powder.
height with boots: 5 11
weight: 170
boot size:13

so i was thinking about a 159cm Burton Hero. tell me what you think sorry for asking such a frequiently asked question its frobly really really annoying

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

EDIT: sorry i accidentally porsted this in the wrong section


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

*burton hero*

I recently snagged a Burton Hero LTD 158
I've been riding for about 7 years and i am 6'1 and 170 pounds
So if you do alot of park, and powder riding, you might want to look into this board
It is a very flexy board, which makes nose/ tail presses a breeze, and it is alot of fun to do butters with this board also.
Hope this helps


----------

